# WTB: E46 Prepped SMG Race Car for NASA or SCCA



## bmw4035 (May 2, 2011)

I know I am new to this forum but this is a very real ad. I am looking to purchase a prepped E46 M3 Race Car with an SMG Transmission to race in NASA, SCCA or BMWCCA. 

The price I am willing to pay will depend on:

- Log book, is this a real car or a work in progress
- Upgrades
- Condition

I am located in Austin Texas but can fly out to see a car that looks good. If you or someone you know has a car available please let me know. 

Thanks in Advance! 

Alex


----------



## Dtuaty (May 9, 2006)

Alex we can help you build one if you so desire.
www.tlmusa.com


----------

